# The new SUB1200T NUMA Blue Edition



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*Dear members, calling it overwhelming, would be a total understatement! So we like to thank all 50 loyal customers who supported the birth of the first NUMA edition, also thank you to many others who showed interested in the NUMA Blue edition

Upon this success, the NUMA series will continue with the promised Blue edition, 100 pieces are available to pre-order today and are scheduled to ship by December,

12.12.2011 UPDATE !!, this model is now shipping, a few pieces are still available, to place an order please click this* *link*


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, there goes the appeal of the limited edition of the NUMA with this one having the logo on it... And there goes the value...


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

CityMorgue said:


> Well, there goes the appeal of the limited edition of the NUMA with this one having the logo on it... And there goes the value...


*Hi, the turquoise NUMA is so unique and nobody can deny it. And I have to remind you that it was clear from day 1 and since the first announcement, that it was most probable to see a Blue edition made after the first 50 turquoise. SO please don't panic, just wait and see, your NUMA will remain untouched on the DOXA throne 

Thank you

DOXA watches Inc.*


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting. I'm tempted... Though I would prefer something more like the one I posted here.

Is this NUMA Caribbean the same shade of blue as other Caribbeans or "official" NUMA blue?


----------



## Briantime (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice. Only thing missing for me is an orange minute hand...


----------



## #six (Jul 14, 2011)

> *Hi, the turquoise NUMA is so unique and nobody can deny it. And I have to remind you that it was clear from day 1 and since the first announcement, that it was most probable to see a Blue edition made after the first 50 turquoise. SO please don't panic, just wait and see, your NUMA will remain untouched on the DOXA throne
> 
> Thank you
> 
> DOXA watches Inc.*


I have to agree with DOXA here. NUMA Blue was always on the cards and the Turquoise face and bezel make the "original" NUMA unique enough to continue to be an extremely rare and valuable commodity. As a NUMA owner I do not feel hard done by at all. I think a worse move would have been another 100 Turquoise _sans logo_, that would have definitely impacted value of the original far more than this.



> Interesting. I'm tempted... Though I would prefer something more like the one I posted here.


LOL - of course you would!:-d I genuinely feel DOXA is listening to their customers and preserving the interests of the 50 LE owners by not doing this, no matter how tempting it might be. I think the NUMA Blue will appeal to a more conservative audience and, while it will be popular, it's really not all that different from a DWL Caribbean or even a TUSA - the wow! and rarity factor will certainly not be as pronounced. It is also $200 more than we paid:-!


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like to ammend my previous statement. I'm not trying to cause any problems for DOXA, and I apologize. I do think it is a very good looking watch, and I understand it really wont detract from the first 50 turquoise watches. Keep up the good work DOXA. I truly mean that.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

CityMorgue said:


> I would like to ammend my previous statement. I'm not trying to cause any problems for DOXA, and I apologize. I do think it is a very good looking watch, and I understand it really wont detract from the first 50 turquoise watches. Keep up the good work DOXA. I truly mean that.


Especially since you have NUMA #1...I don't think you have anything to worry about! Wear it in good health!


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

An orange minute hand would be good. Overall, nice blue dial.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmm... tempting.
:think:


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice looking (and yes, it was planned and announced as such from the start, I recall it well, the threads are still here for those who doubt). And an LE of 100 pieces is still a tiny, tiny number.

Now, for _my_ dream NUMA DOXA? It's be a Professional (probably a 1200 or similar size), with a FULL COLOR NUMA Logo. That would IMO be the _ultimate _(and what I'd really expect Dirk Pitt to wear!). :-! But that's just me. These blue NUMA's will sell out fairly quickly I'll bet, and a lot of lucky owners (somewhere around 100 I'd guess!) will enjoy this new watch immensely.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

T Bone said:


> Very nice looking (and yes, it was planned and announced as such from the start, I recall it well, the threads are still here for those who doubt). And an LE of 100 pieces is still a tiny, tiny number.


I remember this too actually, and the number was around 500 IIRC. But of course it wasn't going to have a NUMA logo on it... I could be mistaken.. I dunno, it is possible. Anyways, either way, I do like the watch and am excited to see the final product.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

CityMorgue said:


> I remember this too actually, and the number was around 500 IIRC. But of course it wasn't going to have a NUMA logo on it... I could be mistaken.. I dunno, it is possible. Anyways, either way, I do like the watch and am excited to see the final product.


You're correct, it was originally scheduled for 500 pieces, and I suspect this 100 is just for the first run. If they sell them out, they'll keep going until popularity wanes, or they reach 500. The logo was also specified from the very beginning. It's all right here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/clive-cussler-approve-numa-doxa-sub-436607.html


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> You're correct, it was originally scheduled for 500 pieces, and I suspect this 100 is just for the first run. If they sell them out, they'll keep going until popularity wanes, or they reach 500.


So, Doxa Admin, is this the plan? Piece them out in chunks of 100 until all 500 are sold (depending on how well they sell, of course)?


----------



## mikev (Jul 31, 2011)

looks good, but if only 100 pieces are produced, gettin one would be difficult


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

subkrawler said:


> You're correct, it was originally scheduled for 500 pieces, and I suspect this 100 is just for the first run. If they sell them out, they'll keep going until popularity wanes, or they reach 500. The logo was also specified from the very beginning. It's all right here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/clive-cussler-approve-numa-doxa-sub-436607.html


Ahhh, ok, that's what I thought. I just forgot exactly what was said in the post >_>. Woops. Thanks for the correction :X


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

T Bone said:


> .....
> 
> Now, for _my_ dream NUMA DOXA? It's be a Professional (probably a 1200 or similar size), with a FULL COLOR NUMA Logo. That would IMO be the _ultimate _(and what I'd really expect Dirk Pitt to wear!). :-! But that's just me........


Like this one? ;-)









How soon we forget...:roll: :-d


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

But wait a minute... Now the image in the OT says it's a Professional but when the post was new it was a Caribbean... What's up with that? Can someone please elaborate? Andy?

And is the color the same as previous Caribbeans or an "official" NUMA blue?

Is the total number 100 or will there be batches of 100 made when these 100 have been preordered / sold out until the final number of 500 is reached? (500 was mentioned in the NUMA DOXA SUB post linked to above)


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

Umm yeah, the change to Pro from Caribbean has thrown me alittle - I was ready to jump. But if you're gonna make it a Pro, do it as an orange dial with logo as mentioned above, and I'm in.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_*Hi, the plan is to produce 500 pieces, and limit them to 100 pieces a year and each year there could a be special dial color for the edition, this is still undecided

We have also made the decision that all NUMA editions of the DOXA SUB will bear the name "professional" like with the initial 50 NUMAs,

This model will be sold out in a few days and the name of the model will soon to be irrelevant when you are looking for one on the second hand market

Thank you
DOXA watches Inc.*_


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up! :-!
A follow-up question; will they be numbered x/100 for every batch/color or x/500? Just wondering... ;-)


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification. Question on the numbering - since they are all Pro's in the NUMA series, just with different dial colors, will this Caribbean-dial NUMA Pro be No's 001 to 100, or will it pick up at 051 thru 150?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

_*Hi, Yes, every edition will be 001/100 to 100/100, meaning it is definitely a 100 piece limited edition

DOXA watches inc.*_


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I know a lot of people like things carved in stone before they commit to a watch but you've got to trust the manufacture when they use a dynamic design approach like Doxa does. If you don't you may very well miss out on a jewel like the TQ NUMA 1200. I kinda' feel sorry for those folks who lost patience/faith and got refunds. The TQ NUMA really is a home run and I'm sure the new caribbean/pro NUMA will be just as stunning.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

so is the blue dial the same as the 1000T Carib.? I aks because i missed the boat on that model, and actually prefer a thicker cased 1200T model anyway


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, the same color as the Caribbean 1000T. Though it may look a little different as the 1000T used matt no glossy paint on the dial. The 1200T uses glossy

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Graeme said:


> Like this one? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 489714
> 
> ...


While I understand the attraction of the Numa Navy Blue, if Graeme's version was what was being offered By Doxa
I'd be off to the races immediately. Really nicely done there Mr. G.
Cheers
Geoffrey


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi, the plan is to produce 500 pieces, and limit them to 100 pieces a year and each year there could a be special dial color for the edition, this is still undecided*_


_*

*_*I think this is an **awesome idea!!!!! *Do you mean a NUMA Carib, NUMA Sharkhunter, NUMA 'Rambler, NUMA Divingstar, and NUMA Pro?

I wish they didn't all say Professional, though. The unique names are the best part!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Geoffrey said:


> While I understand the attraction of the Numa Navy Blue, if Graeme's version was what was being offered By Doxa
> I'd be off to the races immediately. Really nicely done there Mr. G.
> Cheers
> Geoffrey


_*Hi, Geoffrey, 
The orange dial could be an option in a few years fpr the NUMA edition, who knows, BUT.....

1. serious, do you like the font Graeme used for NUMA ?
2. the colored NUMA logo was an option when the TQ NUMA was introduced, but the feedback on it was not overwhelming

Hey, a custom watch for every owner seems to be the only solution  

Rick
DOXA watches inc.
*_


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi, Geoffrey,
> The orange dial could be an option in a few years fpr the NUMA edition, who knows, BUT.....
> 
> 1. serious, do you like the font Graeme used for NUMA ?
> ...


Hi Rick,
I cannot take any credit for the font, I simply copied the font on the Numa website. 

BTW that blue Numa looks great!! Well done.
---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

a pine tree said:


> _*
> 
> *_*I think this is an **awesome idea!!!!! *Do you mean a NUMA Carib, NUMA Sharkhunter, NUMA 'Rambler, NUMA Divingstar, and NUMA Pro?
> 
> I wish they didn't all say Professional, though. The unique names are the best part!


*Hi, no, we actually think new DOXA colors, or may be the classic ones, dont know yet, you will actually decide in the future and this is the exact reason they will all be called professional

DOXA*


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Graeme said:


> Hi Rick,
> I cannot take any credit for the font, I simply copied the font on the Numa website.
> 
> BTW that blue Numa looks great!! Well done.
> ...


*Hey Graeme, dont worry, was just joking,

Rick*


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi, Geoffrey,
> The orange dial could be an option in a few years fpr the NUMA edition, who knows, BUT.....
> 
> 1. serious, do you like the font Graeme used for NUMA ?
> ...


Hi Rick,
In a word...yes.
Yes I do like the Font on Graeme's mock up for an orange Numa
and yes I do like the colour logo as well. 
Thank you for asking.
Cheers
Geoffrey


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Geoffrey said:


> Hi Rick,
> In a word...yes.
> Yes I do like the Font on Graeme's mock up for an orange Numa
> and yes I do like the colour logo as well.
> ...


_*Hi Geoffrey, now it is only a matter of another 99 who like the same creation 

DOXA*_


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi Geoffrey, now it is only a matter of another 99 who like the same creation
> 
> DOXA*_


Hi Rick,
What's the old expression.." If you build it they will come".
We shall all see what the future holds.
Cheers
Geoffrey
(P.s still waiting for that 2xl Doxa tee shirt that was promised me approx 5-6 wks ago
but who's counting).
G


----------



## sealawyer (Jul 9, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi Geoffrey, now it is only a matter of another 99 who like the same creation
> 
> DOXA*_


In that case, let me put in my two-cents and say how impressed I was with Graeme's proposed option --

and, if you added a COSC to the model -- perfecto!!! :-!


----------



## crazy_farmer (May 19, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi, Geoffrey,
> The orange dial could be an option in a few years fpr the NUMA edition, who knows, BUT.....
> 
> 1. serious, do you like the font Graeme used for NUMA ?
> ...


Gotta say, if a watch is made like graeme's picture, I'd be all over it in a second. I love the NUMA lineups, and even thought about this model, but if a NUMA orange comes along I'll just have to wait. I've been wanting one for over ten years so whats a little extra time for my grail.


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi, no, we actually think new DOXA colors, or may be the classic ones, dont know yet, you will actually decide in the future and this is the exact reason they will all be called professional
> 
> DOXA*


Well, I'm very excited to see what the future holds for Doxa!


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

These look great and I am more tempted with this one than the TQ one. I think someone asked before but is there any chance for an orange minute hand??


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

+1 for the orange minute hand - ala the TUSA 1000T...


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

I think this is shaping up to be an awesome venture! The fact that the future watches in the NUMA line are all TBD by the consumers is top notch! Can you imagine getting one of each edition? Man that would be a cool family photo! 

Hmm... that could be interesting. What if for those individuals who preorder all 5 NUMA's, DOXA sends them a 5-slot NUMA-themed watch box. I can tell you now that wont be me (my wife would shoot me), but I think that would be an awesome thing to see!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

zod368 said:


> +1 for the orange minute hand - ala the TUSA 1000T...


You could purchase a Searambler handset and have the minute hand installed on your own. I installed a 2005 T-Graph handset on my 40th Anniversary Sharkie T-Graph to get an orange hour hand. I couldn't see the stock white hour hand when it was passing over the white subdials and the swap fixed it.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> You could purchase a Searambler handset and have the minute hand installed on your own. I installed a 2005 T-Graph handset on my 40th Anniversary Sharkie T-Graph to get an orange hour hand. I couldn't see the stock white hour hand when it was passing over the white subdials and the swap fixed it.


That is actually a very good idea! I am seriously thinking about getting one... With this mod you sugested it sounds awesome!


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

or maybe Doxa would be amenable to doing a one-off minute hand swap for anyone who wanted it prior to certification and shipping - at a reasonable cost of course... Andy?


----------



## Briantime (Apr 10, 2009)

That would be great. I am sure it doesn't seem like a big deal, but the lack of an orange minute hand is enough to stop me from buying this watch. Maybe I'm too picky, but for almost $2K I'd like to get what I want 



zod368 said:


> or maybe Doxa would be amenable to doing a one-off minute hand swap for anyone who wanted it prior to certification and shipping - at a reasonable cost of course... Andy?


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

I went ahead and reserved one. We'll see if they're negotiable on the minute hand...


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

i'm not digging the orange numbers on the bezel. If the minute hand was orange as well, that might change my mind.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Graeme said:


> How soon we forget...:roll: :-d


Never forgot at all, I have always thought that was one of the coolest variants to a DOXA I'd seen, even considered doing a one off custom on a 750T. What stopped me was Jack's assertion that it would need to be a complete re-dial (as opposed to the logo being applied to a stock DOXA dial) and the fact that he was unsure just how well the logo would be reproduced by his sources.

In fact, I went so far as to contact NUMA through their marketing arm to ask permission to do such a watch, offering a donation if the piece was approved as "official". I was then hoping for their help in a downsized correct logo... I never did hear back from them.

Rick, yes, it seems we all have our own little twists and turns we'd put on each new model to make it a true custom as you say (for the record, I don't mind the font or color of Graeme's NUMA on the dial, but would prefer the standard "Professional"). I do feel DOXA has done a STELLAR job in balancing the wishes of it's Customers over the years, and though no one could possibly please everyone everytime, the DOXA Elves still seem intent to make the effort to please as many as possible and offer something for everyone (a daunting task to say the least!). I commend all there for a job well done!


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

Great idea with NUMA editions. And i like the Blue NUMA.

I will be looking for an Orange Dial NUMA edition.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm guessing a plastic digital limited edition (similar to those received free in Happy Meals) will be the appropriate commemoration of this Clive Cussler title (released yesterday as a reprint).... :-d


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

tasd said:


> I think this is shaping up to be an awesome venture! The fact that the future watches in the NUMA line are all TBD by the consumers is top notch! Can you imagine getting one of each edition? Man that would be a cool family photo!
> 
> Hmm... that could be interesting. What if for those individuals who preorder all 5 NUMA's, DOXA sends them a 5-slot NUMA-themed watch box. I can tell you now that wont be me (my wife would shoot me), but I think that would be an awesome thing to see!


Crazy idea number 126: What if said watch box was a very limited recreation of NUMA's most famous discovery, the C.S.S. Hunely. Instead of Confederate sailors, your five NUMAs could be stored inside:









It might cost an arm and a leg but heck, you've already spent considerable resources acquiring the the NUMAs, you may as well spend a few more making your collection incredibly unique!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Graeme said:


> Like this one? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 489714
> 
> ...


I'll wait for the 750T NUMA:-d.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

The picture makes the dial pop but I own a 1000t with the blue dial and I just can't seem to warm up to it. If this new one were a brighter more purply metallic blue or at least had an orange sweep or minute hand to tie it together I'd be much more interested.

When will Doxa make a 1200t with yellow dial? Now that I would definitely buy in a second.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Peter Atwood said:


> The picture makes the dial pop but I own a 1000t with the blue dial and I just can't seem to warm up to it. If this new one were a brighter more purply metallic blue or at least had an orange sweep or minute hand to tie it together I'd be much more interested.
> 
> When will Doxa make a 1200t with yellow dial? Now that I would definitely buy in a second.


A 1200T Diving Star Numa...Now that would be something! I'm in.
P.s Doxa...Thank you.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Another vote for an orange minute hand. It's a dive watch standard and would make the watch face look more balanced in this case.


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

As a former Doxa owner I will share my suggestions. I would love to see an orange minute/seconds hand and possibly a less bright white logo and text. :think:


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I like that orange minute with white seconds Cannon. My only addition would be a brighter NUMA logo to emphasise the connection. Having said that, the more subdued logo is more ergonomic. Even owning a 1200SR, I'd be in the mix for something like you've shown, well done.


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats what im talking about!!!!!!


----------



## zak (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats what im talking about !!! 750t numa in Orange!!!


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I actually like the white handset. I just wish they wouldn't put "professional" on all of the NUMA models.

But, does it really matter? It's not like we _aren't_ going to buy it.


----------



## Briantime (Apr 10, 2009)

They will surely sell out no matter what. But if I'm going to shell out $2K, I'm going to get what I want. I'm kinda funny that way  I don't like the white hands and won't buy a watch I don't like...


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Was wondering besides the watch is anything else included with the Numa blue 1200t such as rubber strap etc?
Thanks


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

nervexpro55 said:


> Was wondering besides the watch is anything else included with the Numa blue 1200t such as rubber strap etc?
> Thanks


Well, I know what Doxa _should_ include: a pair of sunglasses

*...because when you wear a Doxa, you're the coolest cat in the room b-)*


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i pulled the trigger on my first Doxa and ordered the Sub 1200 Blue Numa. Now the waiting game begins. Andy thanks for all your help on me getting exactly what i wanted.
Jim


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the orange hands look awesome on the watch, it really has a better balanced look.


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

Just wondering how many are still up for grabs...Hoping to get one but not sure if I'll be able to jump on-board in time...


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

Briantime said:


> Very nice. Only thing missing for me is an orange minute hand...


+1, lovely but just needs that little bit of orange


----------



## pjorio (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi would love an Orange hand too would make this watch look stunning 
Will reserve mine right now hoping for this small change....there is time till this watch will be in production, hope DOXA will listen to us dedicate fans


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Like this one? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 489714
> 
> ...


I am not a doxa owner but the 750 dirk pitt is my grail, if doxa ever released a watch like the one you have just mocked up I really would consider selling a kidney for it


----------



## pjorio (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi

I would like to buy a BLUE Isofrane strap for my recently ordered DOXA NUMA BLUE Edition but do not know exactly the size, 22mm or 24mm?

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## jeff0093 (May 16, 2007)

Any new updates on the watch?


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

Malyel said:


> As a former Doxa owner I will share my suggestions. I would love to see an orange minute/seconds hand and possibly a less bright white logo and text. :think:


Perfect!  Now, where's my credit card?


----------



## BenG (Oct 9, 2009)

Same thing here. I would love a orange minute hand. I will not order one without it. Too bad, I love the rest of the watch.D
Doxa, any chance this might happen ?

Regards.


----------



## Freelance (Sep 25, 2009)

I just want to chime in on the Hand Color discussion. I love the White On Blue contrast, and am about to pull the trigger on this one. 

While Orange seems to be a bit of a Doxa trait, let me tell you why, for personal reasons, I can not bring myself to buy a Caribbean and I LOVE the 750T GMT Caribbean...

I live in Denver, and the Caribbean colors are the same as the Denver Broncos sports team. While I like the Broncos, I really don't want to indulge in conversations about my watch being the local "Team Colors". Totally silly, I know.... Just thought I would make light of my situation and (ir)rational thinking.  White on Blue FTW! :-!


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just paid the balance. They ship starting on the 17th. Should have it on my wrist in time for my birthday on the 27th. Thanks Doxa!


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

Agree on hand stopping me from spending money on her at the time


----------



## Whiteposting (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent searching (company, it had been planned and introduced as a result from the beginning, From the rid of it, the threads continue to be for individuals who doubt). As well as an LE of 100 pieces continues to be a small, small number.

Now, for my dream NUMA DOXA? It's be considered a Professional (most likely a 1200 or similar size), having a Color NUMA Logo design. That will IMO function as the ultimate (and what I'd really expect Dirk Pitt to put on!). But that is just me. These blue NUMA's will become unattainable fairly rapidly I'll wager, and lots of lucky proprietors (around 100 I'd guess!) will love this new watch hugely.


----------



## ferris-bueller (Jan 28, 2012)

This new Doxa SUB 1200T NUMA is a limited edition. NUMA is the
National Underwater and Marine Agency which was formed by Clive
Cussler, a famous adventure author, who is also a diver, as well as
long time Doxa fan. One of his characters in his books, Dirk Pitt, even
wears a Doxa. Back in 1969 Mr. Cussler was given the original orange
dial SUB 300T, and helped in it's popularity throughout the years. Now 
this new Turquoise dial version, which is said to be the easiest color
to see under water by Mr. Cussler himself, is being released. This new
version will be limited to 50 watches at first, and then later 500 more 
watches will be made with a new kind of blue dial.
_* 
*_


----------



## Doug Nickerson (May 13, 2008)

For what it matters I have to go for the orange hands as well..


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, bringing this thread back to ask what is the situation with the NUMA Blue EDITION. 
The Doxa web page shows the watch with all white hands and orange numbers in the bezel.
Is it possible to obtain it with orange hands for an extra fee, or this is not an option?
This Limited Edition may be my first Doxa, and I agree with most of the posters in this thread that the watch will indeed look much better with some orange in the dial...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Fomenko said:


> Hi, bringing this thread back to ask what is the situation with the NUMA Blue EDITION.
> The Doxa web page shows the watch with all white hands and orange numbers in the bezel.
> Is it possible to obtain it with orange hands for an extra fee, or this is not an option?
> This Limited Edition may be my first Doxa, and I agree with most of the posters in this thread that the watch will indeed look much better with some orange in the dial...


DOXA doesn't allow for custom options, so if they show it with white hands, then that's the only option available. What DOXA has done in the past, is changed hand colors mid production run, so there is a possibility that one day the blue NUMA could have an orange hand, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> DOXA doesn't allow for custom options, so if they show it with white hands, then that's the only option available. What DOXA has done in the past, is changed hand colors mid production run, so there is a possibility that one day the blue NUMA could have an orange hand, but it's not guaranteed.


While it may not help Fomenko's desire for the orange hand on the new Numa, I think that the new bezel options for the 4000T and 300T-Graph show that Doxa is listening to their customers and seem to be easing into the business of offering some modifications or at least some sort of OEM options when purchasing. That is a god thing. We all have one or two things that we would change to improve a certain Doxa model to perfection in our eyes. Perhaps one day that will be an option...

BTW, I prefer the all white hands on the NUMA. The orange minute hand is almost ubiquitous among dive watches. I like that this model went a different way. I also prefer the 750T White Shark for the same reason. My 750T SH was not a White Shark but I think that it would have been a bit cooler if it were. Of course, it was still pretty cool with the orange minute hand.

RS


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for your replies and the information you provided.
Most likely I will be getting the watch, and then will post some pictures here to show my divers (including my blue Doxa).


----------

